# 김치욘/용



## indigoduck

Hi,

I was at a korean supermarket and i was looking for Red Pepper Powder to make kimchi, and i saw two kinds:

a) Coarse = 김치 욘/용
b) Fine = ??? 욘/용

Why is Coarse translated as Kimchi Yoon ?  ("김치 욘/용")  Or is Kimchi mean "coarse" ?

Who can write the Hanja for these two words above ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kenjoluma

김치용 (For Kimchi)
???용 (For ???)

(It must be 김치용. 김치욘? Can you verify it?)

According to (conventional) kimchi recipe, one must use the coarse powder for better texture and aroma.

Fine pepper powder is traditionally used for making pepper paste. Maybe for soup as well.

Buy (a).


----------



## indigoduck

kenjoluma said:


> 김치용 (For Kimchi)
> ???용 (For ???)
> 
> (It must be 김치용. 김치욘? Can you verify it?)
> 
> According to (conventional) kimchi recipe, one must use the coarse powder for better texture and aroma.
> 
> Fine pepper powder is traditionally used for making pepper paste. Maybe for soup as well.
> 
> Buy (a).


 
Kamsa hamnida or habnida ?


----------

